
Google Gives Everyone $10 to Try New Google Wallet...but There's a Catch - janektm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_gives_everyone_a_free_10_dollars_to_try_new_google_wallet.php
======
junklight
So we get all up in arms about the likes of Google knowing what we buy, and
Apple knowing where we are but this information is already collected and I'm
not convinced that it's always thought through. To pick two random examples
from the hundreds that come to mind:

why aren't senators demanding the cell companies be explicit about what
happens to data (who have the exact same information as iphones have for
_everyone_ on _their_ servers already)

How do we know that Google doesn't already buy this information from Visa or
from loyalty card schemes?

Personally I am less worried about google having this information because they
explicitly use it to advertise at me. All the other organisations collecting
my information - and lets be clear I use a cell phone and pay for things with
cards so there is very little I do that is not known by someone somewhere - I
am not at all clear where it goes.

If politicians and activists are demanding action - it should not be against
any single company it should be that _all_ companies have clear privacy/data
usage policies and a lot of transparency (and no the idiots at the EU: I don't
want to click lots of stupid dialog boxes saying that I understand - I'll opt
out totally if I don't like it. But I would like to make an informed choice)

